# housebreaks/recovery



## bamasux (Oct 14, 2009)

Over the last couple of years there have been a rash of housebreaks in my town and the surounding towns. Same MO, mid day, no prints, every drawer and cabinet dumped. They take all the jewelry, small electronics and cash. My house got hit last year and we never recovered a thing, not to mention getting raped by the insurance company. I went to every pawn shop in the area and not one (exept Benji's in New Bedford) would even talk to me. How much stuff in cases like these ever get recovered. What are your thoughts on these traveling gold buying shows that roll in to buy everyones stolen stuff and then move on to the next area. Do they have to report what they buy to any law enforcement agency.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

It's sounds to me like you're the one trying to get rid of stolen goods.


----------



## bamasux (Oct 14, 2009)

October 08, Mary's Pond rd, Rochester, Ma. My initials are F.J..... Victim, not criminal. Easy enough to verify. I would be more than happy to pm any verified PO with my name, adress, dob and lic # so that I won't be accused of being a scumbag avery time i post here. Total transparency, nothing to hide. If i'm not wanted here just say so, I'm not LE so no offence taken.


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

Try checking Ebay the next time you get ripped off. Ebay has become the modern pawn shop for stolen goods.


----------



## bamasux (Oct 14, 2009)

Tried ebay and craigs list for months, no luck. I'm pretty convinced that they either went closer to Boston or Providence or one of them traveling gold buyers to get rid of it. Not to mention they can now cash it in by mail, see them comercials on TV once in a while. No pawn shops would even talk to me, thay said let the cops deal with it. Benji's is the only one who would talk to me. He put me in his email list and every day since, i'v gotten an email from him with pictures of every item brought into his shop that day. Pretty classy opperation IMO. If he does end up getting something stolen he sends out a picture of the receipt and a copy of the persons license who sold it to him.


----------



## bamasux (Oct 14, 2009)

Very, very well said, unfortunately I took a huge loss to learn that valuable lesson. Your post, word for word, should be in big bold letters on the first page of every homeowners pollicy issued. respect


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

bamasux said:


> What are your thoughts on these traveling gold buying shows that roll in to buy everyones stolen stuff and then move on to the next area..


I seriously doubt that there is a junky out there stockpiling his loot waiting for one of these traveling shows.

Ever get a good deal at a flea market?

Could have been someone's stolen property. Some of the stuff ends up at pawn shops. Some of it gets sold in local bars. Hell, I'll give anybody two bags of crack for a flatscreen TV.

Wouldn't you?

While we're at it, what is your opinion on people who have a drug problem?


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

bamasux said:


> Very, very well said, unfortunately I took a huge loss to learn that valuable lesson. Your post, word for word, should be in big bold letters on the first page of every homeowners pollicy issued. respect


No offense , But his post should be common sense to any and all home owners. When you purchase thing that are worth keeping and/or expensive, what was suggested is just good practice. Also, if you do end up a victim,you make my job that much easier when you have a comprehensive list of what was taken. In my entire career thus far, i only came across one victim that was that good about their record keeping, and before the nay-sayers here start chirping in about how this was an insurance fraud scam, we caught the guy a few days later (in the act), and when a search warrant was done on his home, we recovered almost all of that homeowner's stuff.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

mtc said:


> THINK !!
> 
> There's a REASON those shops aren't talking to you.
> 
> _* I also often wonder how a metal recycling company can "accept" a guardrail, or brand new set of bleachers as 'scrap' and not question it.*_




That's how


----------

